# Compaq mini CQ10 anyone?



## gnemmi (Sep 5, 2010)

I just got one and was wondering if anyone was running FreeBSD on it and how well does it work out of the box.
All comments are welcome.

Best Regards.
Gonzalo Nemmi


----------

